# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  Error:(23, 17) Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 در اندروید استدیو

## com.mohsen

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من اولین برنامه اندرویدمو دارم میسازم ولی بهم ارور Error:(23, 17) Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 رو میده
خیلی هم گشتم ولی مشکلم حل نشد(به دلیل ضعیف بودن زبان انگلیسی)
عکسشم گذاشتم.ممنون میشم از اساتید کمک کنن

eror.jpg

----------


## msroid

سلام

اون خط کد که نوشته testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12' رو پاک کن دوباره امتحان کن.

----------


## rezaricky

سلام .
اون خط testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12"  رو کلا  حذف کن و rebuild کن .

----------


## com.mohsen

اینکارو کرده بودم ولی بجاش 121 ارور شد.انقدم انگلیسیم ضعیف نیست

 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## msroid

targetSdkVersion نباید پایین تر از نسخه appcompatای باشه که استفاده شده(الان 22).
اگر هم MainActivity از AppCompatActivity گسترش یافته(extends شده) AppCompatActivity رو تبدیل کن به Activity.

----------


## asghar2008

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> من اولین برنامه اندرویدمو دارم میسازم ولی بهم ارور Error:(23, 17) Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 رو میده
> خیلی هم گشتم ولی مشکلم حل نشد(به دلیل ضعیف بودن زبان انگلیسی)
> عکسشم گذاشتم.ممنون میشم از اساتید کمک کنن
> 
> eror.jpg


سلام

اگه وی پی ان داری فعال کن و به اینترنت وصل شو .. 

بعد اون بالا گزبنه try again رو بزن تا فایل های مورد نیاز رو دانلود کنه..

----------


## com.mohsen

اگه بخوام targetSdkVersion  رو آپدیت کنم چکار باید کنم؟

----------


## rezaricky

توی تصویر اولی که گذاشتی اگه دقت کنی یک جا نوشته targetSdkVersion .  اون رو عوض کن و بکنش 22  یا 23 .
البته نسخه ای که انتخاب میکنی باید بر روی سیستم ات موجود باشه . اگه نبود از sdk manager  و با چیز شکن دانلودش کن.

----------


## hosseinaryai

دوستان کسی تونسته این مشکلو حل کنه ؟
من ویندوزمو که عوض کردم و اندروید استودیو رو نصب کردم با این مشکل مواجه شدم .. 
راه حل دوستان رو هم رفتم اما به نتیجه ای نرسیدم

----------


## com.mohsen

من همه راهها رو رفتم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم.یه راه درست و بدون استفاده از نت بدید.ا.نجوری هر دفعه باید به نت وصل باشم که نمیشه

----------


## com.mohsen

دوستان واسه حل مشکل Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 این مراحل رو انجام بدید:
۱٫ ابتدا سیستم رو ری استارت کنید.
۲٫ حالا توی (build.gradle(Module:app h در بلاک {}android این رو نیز اضافه کنید:
repositories{
maven { url ‘http://repo1.maven.org/maven2’}
}
۳٫ حالا برنامه رو با run as administrator اجرا کنید بعد حدود ۲۰ دقیقه گریدل ب موفقیت سینس و بیلد میشه.
دم خودم گرم

----------


## z.seifadini

من اینکارا کردم الان ارور 
Error:Cause: failed to find target with hash string 'android-23' in: F:\adt-bundle-windows-x86_64-20140702\adt-bundle-windows-x86_64-20140702\sdk
<a href="openAndroidSdkManager">Open Android SDK Manager</a>
را میده مشکلش از sdk  هست ایا؟
من پوشه ی appData هم ندارم ولی sdk رو میخونه 
خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید دیونه شدم

----------


## z.seifadini

> دوستان واسه حل مشکل Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 این مراحل رو انجام بدید:
> ۱٫ ابتدا سیستم رو ری استارت کنید.
> ۲٫ حالا توی (build.gradle(Module:app h در بلاک {}android این رو نیز اضافه کنید:
> repositories{
> maven { url ‘http://repo1.maven.org/maven2’}
> }
> ۳٫ حالا برنامه رو با run as administrator اجرا کنید بعد حدود ۲۰ دقیقه گریدل ب موفقیت سینس و بیلد میشه.
> دم خودم گرم


برای دانلود باید به وی پی ان وصل بشیم؟

----------


## com.mohsen

نیازی به وی پی نیست

----------


## aminghazi

> دوستان واسه حل مشکل Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 این مراحل رو انجام بدید:
> ۱٫ ابتدا سیستم رو ری استارت کنید.
> ۲٫ حالا توی (build.gradle(Module:app h در بلاک {}android این رو نیز اضافه کنید:
> repositories{
> maven { url ‘http://repo1.maven.org/maven2’}
> }
> ۳٫ حالا برنامه رو با run as administrator اجرا کنید بعد حدود ۲۰ دقیقه گریدل ب موفقیت سینس و بیلد میشه.
> دم خودم گرم


با این روش مشکل حل شد
دمت گرم

----------


## Mr besharati

سلام

منظورتون اینه دیگه:

android {
    [...]
    repositories {
        maven { url 'http://repo1.maven.org/maven2' }
    }
    [...]
}

----------


## sornagostar

> دوستان واسه حل مشکل Failed to resolve: junit:junit:4.12 این مراحل رو انجام بدید:
> ۱٫ ابتدا سیستم رو ری استارت کنید.
> ۲٫ حالا توی (build.gradle(Module:app h در بلاک {}android این رو نیز اضافه کنید:
> repositories{
> maven { url ‘http://repo1.maven.org/maven2’}
> }
> ۳٫ حالا برنامه رو با run as administrator اجرا کنید بعد حدود ۲۰ دقیقه گریدل ب موفقیت سینس و بیلد میشه.
> دم خودم گرم


آقا میشه کد صحیح بذارید ؟ اصلا حل نشد یا کد صحیح نتونستیم بذاریم

----------


## omidlolo

go to the android studio libs directory    (Android Studio\lib)find junit-4.12.jar filecopy the jar file to your project libs folder (myproject\app\libs)open android studio and delete(comment) this line    (testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12') in build.gradle filein android studio open (libs) directory and right click the jar file then choose add as a libraryjust build your project (for more info see below picture)

----------


## Alireza_Ar1

توی قسمت App فایل build.gradle باز کنید . حال کد زیر رو داخل قسمت اندروید (Android) اضافه کنید.repositories {

        maven { url 'http://repo1.maven.org/maven2' }

    }

----------


## pyramid_ali

واقعا ارور مزخرفیه :))
یعنی هر کاری کردم این مشکل حل نشد! فقط یه راه حل داره و اونم اینه که توی bulid.gradle بعد از ساخت پروژه برید و مقدار jcenter() رو به مقدار mavenCentral() عوض کنید! فقط وقتی پروژه رو ساختید واسه اینکه پروژه روی resolving dependencies گیر میکنه کنسل رو بزنید! بعد که اندرودی استودیو باز شد بعد دوباره سعی میکنه سینک کنه خودشو که پایین صقحه سمن راست هم ضربدر رو بزنید تا کنسل شه و بعدش برید اون کاری رو که گفتم بکنید. البته اون library هایی که توی jcenter هستن رو دیگه بهش دسترسی ندارید، که این خودش شده یه مشکل واسه من!
البته اگه از کریو استفاده کنید هم مشکلتون حل میشه! از پروکسی های دیگه مثله tunnel+ | pm9 | https استفاده نکنید که جواب نمیده! اگه روی ویندوز 10 هم هستید و با کریو نمیتونید برید سایتای https اشکالی نداره، فقط کریو رو ران کنید تا اندروید استودیو روی سینک gradle گیر نکنه!

----------


## anylove

> توی قسمت App فایل build.gradle باز کنید . حال کد زیر رو داخل قسمت اندروید (Android) اضافه کنید.repositories {
> 
>         maven { url 'http://repo1.maven.org/maven2' }
> 
>     }


دستتون درد نکنه درست شد ولی برای هر پروژه که ایجاد میکنیم باید اینجوری به نت وص باشیم که دانلود شه ؟

----------


## محمدرضا55

> واقعا ارور مزخرفیه :))
> یعنی هر کاری کردم این مشکل حل نشد! فقط یه راه حل داره و اونم اینه که توی bulid.gradle بعد از ساخت پروژه برید و مقدار jcenter() رو به مقدار mavenCentral() عوض کنید! فقط وقتی پروژه رو ساختید واسه اینکه پروژه روی resolving dependencies گیر میکنه کنسل رو بزنید! بعد که اندرودی استودیو باز شد بعد دوباره سعی میکنه سینک کنه خودشو که پایین صقحه سمن راست هم ضربدر رو بزنید تا کنسل شه و بعدش برید اون کاری رو که گفتم بکنید. البته اون library هایی که توی jcenter هستن رو دیگه بهش دسترسی ندارید، که این خودش شده یه مشکل واسه من!
> البته اگه از کریو استفاده کنید هم مشکلتون حل میشه! از پروکسی های دیگه مثله tunnel+ | pm9 | https استفاده نکنید که جواب نمیده! اگه روی ویندوز 10 هم هستید و با کریو نمیتونید برید سایتای https اشکالی نداره، فقط کریو رو ران کنید تا اندروید استودیو روی سینک gradle گیر نکنه!


سلام. خیلی راحت این مشکل حل میشه.تومسیرC:\Program Files\Android\Android Studio\lib برید وjunit-4.12رو کپی کنیداینجاC:\Users\name\AndroidStudioProje  cts\project name\app\libs بعدش داخل اندروید استودیو واردفایل
(build gradle(Module.appبشیدودرقسمت dependenceکد'test compile 'junit:junit:4.12 روپاک کنید جاش این کد
('compile files (*'libs/junit-4.12.jar* رو به همین صورت قرار بده.بعدش کافیه از اندرویداستودیو خارج شی و دوباره اجراش کنی.(دقت کنید هر بار که new project کنی دوباره باید این مراحلو انجام بدی که یک دقیقه بیشتر وقتت رو نمیگیره و خودم همیشه این کارو میکنم)

----------


## m_hramezani

خیلی ممنون این مشکل رفع شد با توضیح شما

----------

